# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 12 - Fotke s rasprodaje

## tatek

Evo fotki s rasprodaje! 

http://public.fotki.com/tatek/12-rodina-rasprodaja/

Obuhvacene su samo smjene u kojima smo mi (MZ, klinci i ja) bili - petak popodne (priprema) i subota popodne (povrat), fotki sa same rasprodaje, na zalost, nemamo.

Najte kaj zamerit kaj su neke fotke malo neostre, u paviljonu je bilo malko polumracno ... dokumentarna strana je vazna.   :Wink:

----------


## Natasa30

E svaka ti cast Tatek  :Smile:

----------


## tanja_b

Odlične fotke!
Najbolje mi je kako prate sudbinu onog ogromnog plišanog mede... sad mi ga dođe žao, kako ga nitko nije kupio   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

> Odlične fotke!
> Najbolje mi je kako prate sudbinu onog ogromnog plišanog mede...


i meni.odvalila sam.

tatek, što bi zamjerili. baš si me razveselio, kad sam vidjela da si ih ipak jučer stavio

----------


## tatek

> Odlične fotke!
> Najbolje mi je kako prate sudbinu onog ogromnog plišanog mede... sad mi ga dođe žao, kako ga nitko nije kupio


Namjera mi je sloziti foto-strip koji bi kroz oci tog mede popratio cijelu rasprodaju, od pocetka do kraja. E sad, kad bi jos netko imao fotke sa same rasprodaje (dakle, subota prijepodne), pa jos kad bi se slucajno nasao taj medo na kojoj od njih, prica bi bila potpuna.

BTW, meni je puno jadniji onaj mali medo koji se skutrio ispod svog brojceka na plavom tepihu ...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Grin:  
(mozda sam trebao fotkati njih dvojicu zajedno?)

----------


## Sun

super tatek (kao i sve tvoje fotke  :Smile:  )

----------


## Loryblue

prvo moram pohvalit rode koje sudjeluju a rasprodaji.
ovo prvi put vidim i svaka čast.
slike su super, a opisi slika još bolji.
medo je zakon  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Super su fotke   :Naklon:

----------


## pepi

super tatek!
A Zrinka je  :Saint:

----------


## tatek

> A Zrinka je


I Vedran je, ali se slabo vidi izmedju kutija ...    :Laughing:

----------


## hildegard

tatek ovo je genijalno  :D

----------


## ms. ivy

tatek, odlične fotke   :Kiss:  , ulovio si duh rasprodaje.

----------


## momze

tatek, hvala ti! super su fotke!  :D

----------


## Arwen

tatek odlično   :Naklon:  

baš mi je drago da i mi daleko smo uspjeli vidjeti djelić atmosfer i ubiti koliko tu posla ima,svaka čast cure i momci   :Klap:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

8)
super super
Nadam se da cu recimo 12. mjesecu opet i ja malo fotkat, sad nisam i bas mi nekak fali   :Sad:  
Hilde, jesi ti kaj fotkala?

----------


## tatek

Vi, koji ste bilo sto fotkali tokom rasprodaje, molio bih vas da mi posaljete par fotki po vasem izboru, dogovorio sam da slozim foto-strip za portal.
Mail adresu saljem IM-om zainteresiranima.

Unaprijed hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## hildegard

jesam nekaj ali ih još nisam vidjela   :Rolling Eyes:  . 
Imam premalo USB priključaka na kompu pa stalno moram nešto čupati....a kad ja čupam dogodi se i pokoji kratki spoj pa nekaj crkne.... tak da čekam nekog s više strpljenje da se zavlaći iza radnog stola

----------


## hildegard

za sad samo ove tri
rasprodaja 12

----------


## apricot

ajme, majko!
briši to, udavit ću te!  :shock:

----------


## tatek

> za sad samo ove tri
> rasprodaja 12


Ova treca masovna je bas dobra - kad si to uopce fotkala?

----------


## Mukica

a meni je super dobra ova di su se ove mrsavice uvukle u djecje majice

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Tko je Roda u plavoj majici?

----------


## apricot

evica

----------


## hildegard

tatek bilo je to u subotu 8,57 h.

Apri pogledaj opet, jel sad bolje?   :Grin:

----------


## tatek

> tatek bilo je to u subotu 8,57 h.


Onda ste zbilja dobro ocistile paviljon i slozile one kutije prije rasprodaje.   :Wink:  
Bas sam si mislio kak to vas tako puno ima na fotki, sigurno je sa rasprodaje ... a opet, tak je uredno i cisto kao da je prije ili poslije samog eventa tj. Rodinog ulaska ili izlaska.

----------


## apricot

tatek, to je tradicionalno fotkanje, nekoliko trenutaka prije nego ivakika zaplješće i da znak za početak.
imamo ih 12, možda bismo ih trebale staviti na jedno mjesto...

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Slike su mrak, osjeti se neka blaga nervoza prije gužve. Tako vam zavidim i tako mi je žao što sam daleko. I nekako mi je malo čudno vidjeti vas kao prave ljude, od krvi i mesa, zaista stvarne, izvan ove moje drage cyber-utopije.   :Love:

----------


## tatek

> tatek, to je tradicionalno fotkanje, nekoliko trenutaka prije nego ivakika zaplješće i da znak za početak.
> imamo ih 12, možda bismo ih trebale staviti na jedno mjesto...


Pa sta cekateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ....!?!?!?!?

----------


## ivarica

jel imamo od prve?

----------


## ivarica

> Tko je Roda u plavoj majici?


rodina zaposlenica, nije na forumu

----------


## apricot

> jel imamo od prve?


imamo, skupit ćemo

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Hilde, kao i uvijek - tvoje su slike prekrasne!   :Love:

----------


## diči

Lijepe su slikice! Svaka čast na trudu!
 :D

----------


## sorciere

zašto ispod slika na kojima je jedna ili nekoliko forumašica - ne pišu njihovi nickovi? to bi bilo super...   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## emily

> tatek, odlične fotke   , ulovio si duh rasprodaje.


u potpunosti  :Heart:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Klap:

----------


## hildegard

lucija a tek tvoj avatar  :shock: , tek sad sam ga skužila   :Heart:

----------


## tatek

> zašto ispod slika na kojima je jedna ili nekoliko forumašica - ne pišu njihovi nickovi? to bi bilo super...


Hm, za neke znam nickove i imena, ali za vecinu ipak ne ... ipak tamo vise radimo a manje klaframo.  :Grin:

----------


## mirje

"Idemo gledati tete Rode kako slažu robicu!" kaže mi Ivana... 
 :Klap:  tatek, odlično "oko"; podnaslov "priča o Rodi i medi"   :Wink:  

Mi samo svratile u četvrtak (tako su nam se učinila ta tri sata) a Ivana još priča i pita za "onu tetu u haljinici i štramplicama"   :Bye:

----------


## apricot

> zašto ispod slika na kojima je jedna ili nekoliko forumašica - ne pišu njihovi nickovi? to bi bilo super...


sorcie, mnogi i ne žele da se povezuju nickovi s licima   :Wink:  

mirje, nadam se da Ivana uz "teta" nije dodalo i "luda teta"   :Laughing:

----------


## maxi

ja sam sebe prepoznala ali si baš nisam naj.......prije fotkanja trebaš viknut' "ptičica" ili nešto slično pa da uvučem trbuh i ostali višak pa bi možda malo bolje ispala  :Embarassed:

----------


## Rene2

:D  :D  :D za volonterke!!!
Rado bih vam se pridružila, da sam bliže  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

pa gdje ti je to "tvoje mjesto".

dolaze nama u ispomoć odsvakud   :Wink:

----------


## mirje

> mirje, nadam se da Ivana uz "teta" nije dodalo i "luda teta"


Taman posla, što sve moja djeca vide, ti spadaš u "konzervativu"   :Razz:  
Pozdravlja te ispred ekrana, oporavlja se od operacije   :Kiss:  

A za organizaciju i realizaciju rasprodaje svima ...   :Naklon:  

ja ne da bih vikala, nego ....   :Aparatic:

----------


## apricot

Ljubi ljepoticu   :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> lucija a tek tvoj avatar  :shock: , tek sad sam ga skužila


sori kaj idem u ot.   :Embarassed:  
tnx, fotkao me mm prije cca mjesec dana   :Heart:  Sad smo krupniji   :Grin:   :Embarassed:

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zašto ispod slika na kojima je jedna ili nekoliko forumašica - ne pišu njihovi nickovi? to bi bilo super...   
> 
> 
> sorcie, mnogi i ne žele da se povezuju nickovi s licima


 :? 

pa nisu opljačkali banku, nego napravili nešto korisno!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Joj sorcie, ali onda se gubi smisao NICKA jer je uvelike identitet razotkriven, a nije to svakome turbo ugodno. Mozemo onda stavit fotke s osobne u avatar i jos tko zeli u potpis ime i prezime i nece bit zabune   :Laughing:

----------


## retha

Ajme koji posao! Rode i ro..(opet sam zaboravila kak se veli muz od rode)   :Naklon:  

Slike su super!

----------

